

An unofficial EC2 outage postmortem - the sky is not falling - jread
http://cloudharmony.com/b/2011/04/unofficial-ec2-outage-postmortem-sky-is.html

======
watchandwait
Postmortem? This damn thing isn't over. A client's RDS database is still not
completely accessible, we can't make or restore backups and are waiting for
the AWS clean-up crew to get to us and hopefully repair the damage.

~~~
watchandwait
UPDATE: AWS restored us after midnight last night. The sky didn't fall for us
but it was pretty touch-and-go.

